# Black as Knight - has anyone used it?



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Black as Knight on my bay/black horse and I love it. He is my avatar. Oh, you have to stop using it about a week before you go to rated shows. It's not illegal, but it will show up the same as a prohibited substance on a drug test.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I use Black as Knight on my bay/black horse and I love it. He is my avatar. Oh, you have to stop using it about a week before you go to rated shows. It's not illegal, but it will show up the same as a prohibited substance on a drug test.


Thanks for telling us , I did not know that :!: I am interested to here what everyone else says about it. I too am looking into using it.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, here is something from Blackenall:
"Will Paprika Test Positive? Paprika (a member of the pepper... More family) may naturally contain a low level of Capsaicin, a substance that is banned by USEF for use in competition. Please be advised, and use discretion, when using Blackenall (or any product containing Paprika) in competition horses. While we have never had a report of a positive test as the result of or Blackenall, or any commercially available product containing paprika, we want to be certain that you are informed of the fact that paprika can be a source of naturally occurring capsaicin. To put the capsaicin potency of paprika into relative terms consider that pure capsaicin has a rating of 16,000,000 Scoville Units (a unit of measurement of capsaicin level in peppers). Our paprika typically has a Scoville Unit score of less than 150--quite a significant difference. We know of some USEF competitors that will, simply as a precaution, remove products containing paprika from the diet approximately 7-10 days prior to competition. If you have questions with regard to the use of our Blackenall, please feel free to give HorseTech a call at 1-800-831-3309. Note for Competitive Riders: Some competitive riding associations prohibit specific ingredients. If you are showing, please check with your association for rules and regulations."

I know for a fact that Black as Knight has paprika so you have to be careful with it. I know other coat enhancers have it too (I think all the ones for dark horses do)


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

what is so wrong about paprika? does it harm the horse? please explain....


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing is wrong with plain old paprika, but since it contains very low levels of capsaicin, which is banned, it might come up positive when being drug tested, but it has no negative effects (that I know of) on horses.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive never used it but I heard its good stuff. (Dont have a black horse!)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I use Black as Knight on my bay/black horse and I love it. He is my avatar. Oh, you have to stop using it about a week before you go to rated shows. It's not illegal, but it will show up the same as a prohibited substance on a drug test.


I'm really glad you just posted that. I have been wondering if that particular product works. One of my horses is black as well and have been looking around for something that works.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

*Not for me!*

I have a horse that gets "bleached out" in the summer and is black in the spring. I used Black as Knight on her and it didn't help her one bit! (but, my horse's are out in the pasture 24/7 because I don't have a barn. The sun might have worked against, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Not for me!*



JumpersRule said:


> I have a horse that gets "bleached out" in the summer and is black in the spring. I used Black as Knight on her and it didn't help her one bit! (but, my horse's are out in the pasture 24/7 because I don't have a barn. The sun might have worked against, but I'm not sure.)


i have a black and white pinto, and that ALWAYS seems to happen to him too... what i do is put a throw blanket on him, so its not real heavy making him too hot, and it keeps him pretty black.


I have been thinking about trying gold as sun. it looks like it would be really cool to make my red duns color stand out.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

We've used it before, but at the time the horse was also on nighttime turn-out only. So I'm not sure how much was the product and how much was staying out of the sun.


----------

